# got my first animal!!!



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

hey guys i just set my trapline like 1 week ago and today when i checked them after school i got a skunk... o yeah i was so excited its my first .. i know i know ur thinking why so late... i just got into trapping.. but yeah ill get some pics.. i just shot him tonite so ill wait a week or so to go get him


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

congrats man my first catch was a grinner


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks man yeah it was a fat skunk


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

haha just watch it when ya go to get him out wear really old cloths the reak like you wouldnt beleive even after a week i caught one once try to avoid them tho if you use the same set and burry the skunk then put traps around it ya might snag a fox thats how i got a couple of mine ya need to let a little of the skunk showing....what kind of set did ya catch him on?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats on the wilderness kitty :beer:


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

sorry i forgot to press post reply so its under cubby.. :sniper:


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi jack sallad wassup :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

if i cought a skunk i would shoot myself for not caughting something better :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :sniper:


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

LOL! I tried to catch a polecat (skunk) that was sneaking around my barn and ended up catching 2 racoons and 3 possums. I never did get the critter I was after. He seems to have moved on though. That is fine with me.


----------



## steeliekingfisher (Feb 20, 2006)

You should invest in a skunk catch pole. It will have a syringe attached for injection. I use one. Inject it and it won't usually spray. I know you just got into trapping, so I will go easy on you. Congrats on your first catch. BUT, to trap an animal and just leave it is not ethical of a trapper. You should always put to use any good fur that you get. Trapping is not only catching animals to catch them. You should learn to properly skin a skunk and learn to put fur up, thats for the fur sales. You can sell skunks to fur buyers. And if you don't want to sell to fur buyers. Sell it on Taxidermy.net frozen whole. I have been trapping for many years and I was taught proper fur handling before setting any traps out. That is what we trap for, fur that is. If you need help in learning, let me know and I will email you the details. If you are just interested in catching, I would suggest buying cages instead. No animal, not even a skunk should ever be wasted. thanks and good luck with your new hobby.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

steeliekingfisher, VERY WELL SAID!!! :beer:


----------

